# How to start a wheel and tire shop



## nVSs (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi guys I need a little help. I wanna start a rim shop in my area because there are only one are two around here. I want my love and passions of cars to be my job. 

I need to know how much it would cost to start a shop, how to get into distrubuting rims, how to contact suppliers and get a dealer rate.....ect.....

I need a new career and this seems to be the best think for a car lover. Any help would be apprietiated thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

all rim manufactuers hve a phone number u call them and let them know that you would like to distribute their rims. about renting or owner a shop is not known to me for i too wanna open one in miami, i know there are alot but fuck that share the wealth. heheh


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

first you need to register your company name, then get your business license and finely a selling permit

without a business license number a manufactuer wont sell to you at wholesale 
prices


----------



## DownHomeCustoms (Oct 3, 2003)

we can walk u through it step by step, along with setting you up with the best distrubutors for wheels and Audio. Hit us up if u serious


----------



## nVSs (Aug 21, 2003)

I as serious as a crack phine at 3am looking for crack. I am sick of working for others and need a career in the auto industry. I got a 96 impala that needs to get pimped out and blown. I guess I can PM you on this and I will get my license and permit to sell in the state of Maine and hit you up then. Thank you guys for the info and I will be on the ball trying to get this together. :biggrin: 
How much start up money do I need?


----------



## nVSs (Aug 21, 2003)

is there money in selling rims? what is the average profit per set of rims?


----------



## DownHomeCustoms (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nVSs_@Oct 31 2003, 11:56 AM
> *is there money in selling rims? what is the average profit per set of rims?*


 if you want details pm, business aint public


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nVSs_@Oct 31 2003, 10:56 AM
> *is there money in selling rims? what is the average profit per set of rims?*


 average profit on layitlow is $0.00 LOL out on the street where no internet exists... anywhere from $100-500


----------



## DownHomeCustoms (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 31 2003, 12:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 31 2003, 12:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--nVSs_@Oct 31 2003, 10:56 AM
> *is there money in selling rims? what is the average profit per set of rims?*


average profit on layitlow is $0.00 LOL out on the street where no internet exists... anywhere from $100-500[/b][/quote]
sounds bout right, sept when you get the rice boys with parents CC


----------

